# White Widow



## JoseyWales (Mar 28, 2019)

I live in the North East and thinking of growing White Widow feminized seed outside. I'm going to use a 20 gallon pot with soil. I'm just looking for constructive talk or opinions. thanks up front.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Mar 30, 2019)

Whupped 'em again, Josey !!
White Widow is a great strain but it can be touchy, it doesn't like a lot of nutrients,  which is a good thing.
What are you going to use for soil? I do a 50/50 Fox Farms Strawberry Fields and coco mix, it seems to be a winner.
Growing outside in the N.E. can be a ***** but we also produce some of the best smoke anywhere, I prefer a Kush for outdoors here in Vermont, it seems to enjoy our season.
Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 30, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> Whupped 'em again, Josey !!
> White Widow is a great strain but it can be touchy, it doesn't like a lot of nutrients,  which is a good thing.
> What are you going to use for soil? I do a 50/50 Fox Farms Strawberry Fields and coco mix, it seems to be a winner.
> Growing outside in the N.E. can be a ***** but we also produce some of the best smoke anywhere, I prefer a Kush for outdoors here in Vermont, it seems to enjoy our season.
> Good luck and happy growing!


I got the gold right here pa. Thank you for the reply. I always used Fox Farm Oceanic potting soil, a lot of people use coco. What is the benefit using coco? Very important when would you put your plants outside? Last year we were outside at the end of may, this year i would like to be outside last week in April. 
Thanks up front


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2019)

If you are in the north and put your plants outside that early, they will probably start flowering....then go back to veg...and then go back to flowering.  Unlike what you might think, it is not good to put them outdoors too soon.  That flowering/revegging/flowering is stressful on the plant and can affect yield.  I think the end of May is a good time.   

I make up an organic super soil for all  my plants.  While I don't know if it would be worth it for one plant, you could check online for super soil.  I often see online where you can buy a bag of "concentrated super soil"--the nutrients all mixed up and then you add your own organic base soil and let it cook.  I supplement with teas throughout the grow. 

You didn't say what kind of pot you are using, but I recommend fabric pots and I wouldn't go any smaller than 20 gallons.  I have gone to bigger pots every year.  I got 50 gal and 80 gal fabric pots to use this year. 

You might want to grow more than one strain.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 30, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are in the north and put your plants outside that early, they will probably start flowering....then go back to veg...and then go back to flowering.  Unlike what you might think, it is not good to put them outdoors too soon.  That flowering/revegging/flowering is stressful on the plant and can affect yield.  I think the end of May is a good time.
> 
> I make up an organic super soil for all  my plants.  While I don't know if it would be worth it for one plant, you could check online for super soil.  I often see online where you can buy a bag of "concentrated super soil"--the nutrients all mixed up and then you add your own organic base soil and let it cook.  I supplement with teas throughout the grow.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, I try things in small steps, some times to many things going on I can get lost. Last year i grew Green Crack and had 5 plants in 5 gallon HD buckets plants were almost 8 ft. Each plant seemed to have a different problem  this year i was thinking  going to use either a 15 or 20 gallon pot i will try a bag for sure. I will look at concentrated super soil. you mentioned that you would blend the super soil with base soil and let it cook. Do you mean you blend it and wait a bit before you use it? also you mentioned you supplement with teas throughout the grow, what are teas and how do you supplement? 
Thanks up front.


----------



## umbra (Mar 30, 2019)

microbeorganics.com


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> microbeorganics.com


Thank you. been reading a bit, just so much i dont no, feel a little stupid.  gonna be fun for sure. There is a big difference in adding nutrients every other day verses  an organic soil with tea. I take it's important not to use tap water when you water your plants and make your tea, no chlorine.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 15, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are in the north and put your plants outside that early, they will probably start flowering....then go back to veg...and then go back to flowering.  Unlike what you might think, it is not good to put them outdoors too soon.  That flowering/revegging/flowering is stressful on the plant and can affect yield.  I think the end of May is a good time.
> 
> I make up an organic super soil for all  my plants.  While I don't know if it would be worth it for one plant, you could check online for super soil.  I often see online where you can buy a bag of "concentrated super soil"--the nutrients all mixed up and then you add your own organic base soil and let it cook.  I supplement with teas throughout the grow.
> 
> ...



Coast of Maine super soil is the best product i can fine locally i'm going to  mix it and let it cook for 8 to 10 days and use a 30 gallon bag. I plan to layer the super soil, uncut on the bottom and a mix in the midle and regular soil with a small mix up top. Now i no i cant use tap water i have a brook out back should i still ck and adjust PH ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2019)

That looks like a good super soil--lots of goodies in it..  However, it looks to me like it can be used straight from the bag without having to be "cooked" and it looks like it should be used full strength and not mixed with other soils, other than a 1" layer of potting soil on top.  I always mulch my plants, too.  I generally use straw, but there are quite a few different materials that can be used as mulch.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 18, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That looks like a good super soil--lots of goodies in it..  However, it looks to me like it can be used straight from the bag without having to be "cooked" and it looks like it should be used full strength and not mixed with other soils, other than a 1" layer of potting soil on top.  I always mulch my plants, too.  I generally use straw, but there are quite a few different materials that can be used as mulch.



Thanks, when i water how often should i use tea? Should i make it or use over the counter? lastly do i need to test and adjust the PH? Thank you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2019)

My opinion?   LOTS of perlite and more PH’d waterings.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jun 6, 2019)

I waited until today to put my 1st outdoor plant in the ground, it's been cold and rainy here in VT. If you plant when the ground is saturated the roots don't tend to go deep because they don't need to, then if you get a dry spell ...?? I did White Widow outdoors once, it grew nicely and tall, but as with most strains I did get a few mold spots before harvest time. Good luck !


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 7, 2019)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> I waited until today to put my 1st outdoor plant in the ground, it's been cold and rainy here in VT. If you plant when the ground is saturated the roots don't tend to go deep because they don't need to, then if you get a dry spell ...?? I did White Widow outdoors once, it grew nicely and tall, but as with most strains I did get a few mold spots before harvest time. Good luck !



Thanks i haven't put my plant out yet but will do so this week. Mold is an issue with all is it not? Even in my tent i'm contently looking for mold.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2019)

Mold and bud rot not to mention bugs. I’ve grown outside a couple of times(I am in central Massachusetts) and did not find it as enjoyable as growing inside. Spider mites and caterpillars were a battle from the get go then late Sept and Oct were pretty wet and dreary bringing with it the mold and bud rot. However, a lot of folks on here do well with it. I hope your grow goes well...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 9, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mold and bud rot not to mention bugs. I’ve grown outside a couple of times(I am in central Massachusetts) and did not find it as enjoyable as growing inside. Spider mites and caterpillars were a battle from the get go then late Sept and Oct were pretty wet and dreary bringing with it the mold and bud rot. However, a lot of folks on here do well with it. I hope your grow goes well...



Thank you


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jun 9, 2019)

JoseyWales said:


> Thank you


Josey, you should go buy a nice big grow bag, say 25 gallons and not put it in the ground at all.
The roots love the aeration they get, you can feed it more often and best of all, you can bring it indoors or put it under cover if we get a wet fall.
I think actually planting in the ground is going to be pretty much phased out by most of us, the higher quality fabric bags are good for at least 2 or 3 seasons, they're a wonderful thing. 
Good luck,  Josey.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 9, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> Josey, you should go buy a nice big grow bag, say 25 gallons and not put it in the ground at all.
> The roots love the aeration they get, you can feed it more often and best of all, you can bring it indoors or put it under cover if we get a wet fall.
> I think actually planting in the ground is going to be pretty much phased out by most of us, the higher quality fabric bags are good for at least 2 or 3 seasons, they're a wonderful thing.
> Good luck,  Josey.



That's my plan. I have a 20 gal bag and gonna use coast of Maine super-soil. My bag will be on  4 wheel dolly so i can move it around i also have green wire mesh fencing to help keep the plant from getting hurt. I have good sun on my deck all day. I grew 3 plants last summer in plastic 5 gal home depot buckets just drilled some drain holes real cheap. But this year i want to try Super soil and tea. Should i adjust the PH and cover the plant when it rains out.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jun 10, 2019)

JoseyWales said:


> That's my plan. I have a 20 gal bag and gonna use coast of Maine super-soil. My bag will be on  4 wheel dolly so i can move it around i also have green wire mesh fencing to help keep the plant from getting hurt. I have good sun on my deck all day. I grew 3 plants last summer in plastic 5 gal home depot buckets just drilled some drain holes real cheap. But this year i want to try Super soil and tea. Should i adjust the PH and cover the plant when it rains out.


We let nature do its thing unless there are violent storms coming, then we try to cover them as best we can, when you add water and nutrients this summer make sure the ph is right and if you only have one or two I would test the soil often and get the ph and everything as good as you could.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 10, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> We let nature do its thing unless there are violent storms coming, then we try to cover them as best we can, when you add water and nutrients this summer make sure the ph is right and if you only have one or two I would test the soil often and get the ph and everything as good as you could.



OK thanks


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 16, 2019)

trillions of atoms said:


> My opinion?   LOTS of perlite and more PH’d waterings.


That is my opinion also!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 16, 2019)

cannabisismylife said:


> That is my opinion also!


Thanks


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 15, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> Josey, you should go buy a nice big grow bag, say 25 gallons and not put it in the ground at all.
> The roots love the aeration they get, you can feed it more often and best of all, you can bring it indoors or put it under cover if we get a wet fall.
> I think actually planting in the ground is going to be pretty much phased out by most of us, the higher quality fabric bags are good for at least 2 or 3 seasons, they're a wonderful thing.
> Good luck,  Josey.





JGVermont1965 said:


> Josey, you should go buy a nice big grow bag, say 25 gallons and not put it in the ground at all.
> The roots love the aeration they get, you can feed it more often and best of all, you can bring it indoors or put it under cover if we get a wet fall.
> I think actually planting in the ground is going to be pretty much phased out by most of us, the higher quality fabric bags are good for at least 2 or 3 seasons, they're a wonderful thing.
> Good luck,  Josey.


Well it's Sept, days are shorter and cooler at night. My plants have started flowering and i want to bring them inside at some point. Would it be OK to put them under the lights to finish them or am i asking for trouble?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2019)

I brought some outdoor plants into my tent once. That led to a big problem that took me a good couple of grows to completely eradicate.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 15, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I brought some outdoor plants into my tent once. That led to a big problem that took me a good couple of grows to completely eradicate.



What happen?


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2019)

Doh! iPhone autocorrect... I meant to type bug problem. Sorry.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2019)

Spider mites, fungus gnats and some caterpillars.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Spider mites, fungus gnats and some caterpillars.


 
That;s what the wife was saying, Thanks you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2019)

NP. Sorry about the original reply. ‘a big problem’ and ‘a bug problem’ in the end are the same thing but changing bug to big changes it from informative to uninformative. Do you have a garage that might be a bit warmer at night that you could put them in if you are expecting a frost or heavy rains? Rain was a killer for me. Got a fair amount of bud rot due to the buds getting and staying wet. Cooler temps are not a bad thing. Seems to turn buds and leaves purple(something about nutrient uptake makes that happen). Good luck.


----------



## BubbaBudTender (Apr 20, 2020)

I bought an old horse farm and piled all the horse manure , soil, and char from the trees I dropped clearing fields into a huge pile ten years ago . I was out there screening it and collecting worms for a worm bin . Would I be able to use this soil in smaller containers and then plant directly into this soil ? It seems like very nice soil loaded with worms and rich looking loam . Im a green horn sorry . Also is mid June the best time to put them in their permanent hole in New England ? Thanks in advance for any help . Cheers


----------



## Ganesa_9 (Apr 21, 2020)

BubbaBudTender said:


> I bought an old horse farm and piled all the horse manure , soil, and char from the trees I dropped clearing fields into a huge pile ten years ago . I was out there screening it and collecting worms for a worm bin . Would I be able to use this soil in smaller containers and then plant directly into this soil ? It seems like very nice soil loaded with worms and rich looking loam . Im a green horn sorry . Also is mid June the best time to put them in their permanent hole in New England ? Thanks in advance for any help . Cheers


Just from a gardening perspective, as long as the manure is well rotted and aged, it should be great as a planting medium or 'topping' for other soil. Might want to check its pH just to be safe. Probably a better medium for marijuana than just planting it in plain ol' dirt. I'm pretty new at this too, but if I had access to it I'd try it for those small pots and then use it as a soil dressing when you plant your plants outside so the nutrients in it will soak into the ground when you water or it rains. The only other thing I might watch out for, and I heard this from an organic gardening friend along time ago, that sometimes the fields that horses eat from are heavily sprayed with weedkillers, and that those chemicals can accumulate in the manure and poison your garden of growing things.


----------



## BubbaBudTender (Apr 21, 2020)

I decieded to go with Hugelkulture beds . The soil looks amazing , I did order some Happy Frog as well . I built a couple beds just for the Happy Frog on top and the rest I may give this soil a try . Figured with these beds Im using the logs , shrubs , hay , leaves,char etc … it's all been there composting for 10 years ...might as well put it to work . Thanks for the insight as well on this learning process .


----------

